# Michigan Baiting Ban Not Overturned



## Doty Bumb (Apr 9, 2010)

In various newspaper articles and on line information the issue has been misreported and very confusing. Here are the facts of the issue.

The baiting ban has not been overturned, get the real scoop click on the link.

http://www.michiganoutofdoors.com/video-channel/1


----------

